# Finnish skin care line Lumene now available on CVS.com



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2003)

I love the LUMENE line. It's a really nice line offered at CVS Pharmacy here in the US but is really a department store brand in Finland where it's from. Lumene products are relatively inexpensive and the ingredients are interesting. You can read more about the line at lumene.com.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm from Finland




living in the US now permanently... don't know about finnish people being smart..I know the standard of education is very high in Finland. A lot of the foods are still pretty pure in Finland ( a lot of organic products) and I know Lumene uses some interesting ingredients in the skin care that are from the finnish nature. I heard that Lumene was launched by CVS here in the US exclusively until next year after that it will be sold at other companies as well.





Originally Posted by *Jules* 





Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* 

I love the LUMENE line. It's a really nice line offered at CVS Pharmacy here in the US but is really a department store brand in Finland where it's from. Lumene products are relatively inexpensive and the ingredients are interesting. You can read more about the line at lumene.com. 


Finnish huh? From Finland. I hear those people there are very smart and intellectually advanced...
I wanna try this gear you are talking about...CVS?? wow


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 11, 2003)

Yeah the taxation is high due to socialized medicine. Most european countries have socialized medicine. It's good that goverment takes care of you and everybody has the same high standard of health care but I don't like the taxes...I wish there was a way to go between the system here in the US and socialized medicine. You can also go see a private doctor and pay for it either out of pocket or with your health insurance but most people use the socialized medicine in Finland. It's also a lot easier to be a working mother in Finland. You can take a long leave from your work and the workplace will have to give you your job back after you are willing to come back. I think the max time is 2 years. They also guarantee a free day care place for every under 3-year old plus they give you monthly money from govertment just because you have a child/children. Not enough people are having kids in Finland so the goverment wants to promote having kids. Also a lot of women are in high power positions and are very educated so this way they can have a good career and still be a mom.





Originally Posted by *SuzyMe* 

There are 2 women at my work from Finland. They are super nice and easy going. It seems like a very up and coming country. How is are the taxation laws there? Is it high?


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 6, 2003)

I spoke too soon about the line, the line is nice but didn't work for my skin. I liked the moisturizers but the cleanser and the toner were too harsh for my sensitive combo skin and started to make me breakout. Also by face would turn red so I clearly started to have a reaction to the products. I still like the Vitamin C cream though that one didn't bother my skin and would recommend the cream for anyone looking for fairly cheap Vitamin C cream to fight the wrinkles.


----------

